# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  XD cấu trúc công ty

## minhphuc0101

Các bạn giúp mình nhé!:emlaugh:
XD cấu trúc các công ty
gồm: tên công ty, ngày thành lập, địa chỉ, tên quận, mã số thuế.
yêu cầu:
- XD hàm nhập, in
- XD hàm sắp xếp công ty (a-z)
- XD hàm thống kê theo địa chỉ quận có bao nhiêu công ty
- XD hàm tìm kiếm công ty theo mã số thuế.
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]Thank's nha![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

